# Another Bag...



## keaLoha (Jan 4, 2005)

ok, so i'm obsessed w/bags, but here's one i need opinions on. i'm searching for a green bag &amp; am intrigued by this one. not sure if wanna do the whole floral thing (so passe), but it's better than wearing it on my blazer or sweater.







any &amp; all opinions are welcome. eithe enable me or kill this odd lemming.



TIA!


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not a huge green fan so i wouldn't wear this.. Sorry! Others might like it though


----------



## FairyRave (Jan 5, 2005)

I think it is really cute and unique! I've never seen this design on a bag before, so I would give it a shot if you like it! Does it come in any other colors? Who makes it?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2005)

I like the design of the shape of the bag - the flower I could learn to live with... but I'd go w/ another color for myself - I'm with Laura, not a "green" kinda girl.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 5, 2005)

the maker is Inge Sport &amp; is available @ zappos.com. they come in these colors for the large tote:






(only brown's on sale)











the smaller tote comes in black, green &amp; this camel:


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks Laura. i don't know why i'm so drawn to the color, but perhaps it's b/c i'm bored of my standard brown &amp; black.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks Janelle. i think i could learn to live w/the flower, but i'm still on the fence w/the green. i have a read, black &amp; brown bag, which is probably why i'm so drawn to the green.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2005)

I hear ya'... I try so hard to "colorize" my world, yet I still seem to have a million black &amp; tan bags! LOL (well, maybe 2 tan and 999,998 black! LOL



) And yet, out of the ones above... I'd STILL go with the black &amp; tan! LOL


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 5, 2005)

I've never liked that color of green (clothes in that color look bad with my skin tone) but I think the style is cute -- and I usually don't like those flowers on clothes!


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 28, 2005)

wish i had this bag it's so cute cute cute

Originally Posted by *Girlie Girl* Gawd, I just l love this one! The little flower is so hot


----------



## destiny (Jul 30, 2005)

I am liking the bag in red! :icon_love HOT! I think that you could get used to the flower. it is just unusual at first, but the more i see it, the more i like it. and you can absolutely rock this bag!

but i believe that it will be on sale pretty fast. I don't know, just feeling. I would wait a little bit more.


----------



## Ruth. (Aug 2, 2005)

I like it,its cute.

I tend to always buy really vibrant bags,probably cos I dont wear very colourful clothes.


----------



## sportygirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the colors of the bags but am not crazy about the flower. Wonder if you could take it off


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm not a big fan of the flower but i like the bag and the green color


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 24, 2006)

I like green, but not a huge fan of this bag for some reason... its just kind of blah to me even though it's different :-


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 24, 2006)

pass

haha...this post is old!


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

nice bag, i think it's a summer bag tho, dont u?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 25, 2006)

Its's very unique! I really liked the red one!


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, wow this thread is really old. In any event, I don't really care for it =/.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh! That's a cute bag! I'd prefer it in black, but it's still darling!


----------



## xlooseleaves (Mar 9, 2007)

cute,

i'm a fan of the yellow one!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah this is an old post, but I am not feeling that flower


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Nah--don't think so


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

Mmmm.....well I think I would pass on this bag.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 3, 2007)

i like the color...

hate the shape of the bag and the floral decal

jsut cause the bag seems so stiff and with a floral decal it should be more free flowing i think


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

i love the color, but i'm not a fan of the actual bag


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

i dont like the bag....


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2007)

that's a cute bag ! i love the shape and color, but i'd replace the flower (looks kinda horrible, and too big IMO) by a pink one, just to customize it a bit


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 14, 2007)

Summer bag for sure. I like it.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 23, 2007)

i love it! but only the green one... it's the most unique of the bunch. i'd snatch it if i came across it!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

i like it best in green. in black and tan, it looks wierd, in camel it looks sort of like cardboard, and the red reminds me too much of valentine's day (the flower and the repeating sweeheart cut). the green is spring perfect.

i like it best in green. in black and tan, it looks wierd, in camel it looks sort of like cardboard, and the red reminds me too much of valentine's day (the flower and the repeating sweeheart cut). the green is spring perfect. I have four green bags, and they don't make many appearnces but when they do, they always meake a big splash!


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

cute but not for me


----------

